# Cat Friendly Short Term Options



## GimpLostAndLovinIt (Jan 15, 2013)

Can anyone recommend some hotels or other (preferably furnished) options in the TJ, Rosarito, and/or Ensenada areas?

I plan on coming down first for a few days just myself, and hopefully in that time I can secure housing outside of hotels just by riding around and seeking out se renta signs... 

But I will be returning to get my feline baby, and will bring her with me... so I will need some place that will accept her... whether that's an apartment or something else... and I am not sure exactly how to approach it... 


All of her shots are current, and her health certificate I can get no problem before we cross the border... but I really need something furnished as well, for at least a few months to start... don't really want to be "****** taxed" so am staying away from CL (also do not want to rent sight unseen... but need some recommendations for anywhere in those areas. 

Budget is ideally 250-400 dlls for the month.... staying at least a few months.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

You will not have any problems finding a rental for that price range and pet-friendly but you will need to be in the area. Craigslist rentals in Baja tend to be more expensive; check on vivastreet.com in mexico for rentals; it is in Spanish but usually less expensive. I would take info with you about your pet including a photo. There are many Americans (mostly age 65+) here and most have pets. I live in Rosarito in a furnished condo that accepts pets. I would be leery of anything under $300USD as it might mean you won't have hot water at times or other problems. PM me and I can give you suggestions of places to contact.


----------



## mariposa11 (Dec 18, 2011)

GimpLostAndLovinIt said:


> Can anyone recommend some hotels or other (preferably furnished) options in the TJ, Rosarito, and/or Ensenada areas?
> 
> I plan on coming down first for a few days just myself, and hopefully in that time I can secure housing outside of hotels just by riding around and seeking out se renta signs...
> 
> ...


Have you found a place yet?


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a 13 year old big grey tabby "Rex the Crooked Tail Cat". He's a homey pretty much, though he does like to go out in my smaill privacy fenced yard to munch some grass and harrass the squirrles. In the fall of 2011, TS Rina forced me to spend a unanticipated additional 3 extra days in the Carribean. Rex freaked. My mom came by to feed him when I was gone and told me by the end of that time when I got home he was consitantly vomiting and urinating outside of his litterbox in the basement. Keep in mind he never had this problem before, maybe a isolate case of tepted tummy:tongue1:, but never missing the litterbox ever in the 12 years since I adopted him. All of this quit the day I got back. The older cats get, the more they stress, espcially if they are super attached to you, so please be aware this move may be more stressfull for him/her then it seems.


----------

